

Amazon releases object expiration for S3 - blantonl
http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/ObjectExpiration.html

======
yarone
From the e-mail sent to S3 customers:

Today we're excited to announce Object Expiration, a new feature to help you
efficiently manage data stored in Amazon S3. Object Expiration enables you to
schedule the removal of objects after a defined time period.

You can define Object Expiration rules for a set of objects in your bucket.
Each expiration rule allows you to specify a prefix and an expiration period
in days. The prefix field (e.g. “logs/”) identifies the object(s) subject to
the expiration rule, and the expiration period specifies the number of days
from creation date (i.e. age) after which object(s) should be removed. You may
create multiple expiration rules for different prefixes. After an Object
Expiration rule is added, the rule is applied to objects with the matching
prefix that already exist in the bucket as well as new objects added to the
bucket. Once the objects are past their expiration date, they will be queued
for deletion. You will not be charged for storage for objects on or after
their expiration date. Amazon S3 doesn’t charge you for using Object
Expiration. You can use Object Expiration rules on objects stored in both
Standard and Reduced Redundancy storage. Using Object Expiration rules to
schedule periodic removal of objects eliminates the need to build processes to
identify objects for deletion and submit delete requests to Amazon S3.

You can start using Object Expiration today using the AWS Management Console
or the Amazon S3 API.

